# Piano Solo



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Really would appreciate some comments on this one, especially the latter half. After everyone complaining about the harmony on arpeggios, I am trying to make something a bit more harmonically interesting.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mathew-cornelius%2Fwip


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

Cool atmosphere you created. Especially liked 1:22 to the ending. 
I see that the piece is made up of distinct sections, but I think they should be _more_ distinct to prevent the piece from getting boring. Also, I don't like the repeat from 0:13 to 0:18.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow!!! you must be a genius! That actually is beautiful! I am very impressed with your abilities. Thank you for sharing!


----------

